# Your Personality Type (Myers-Briggs)



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

Just curious. What is everyone's personality type, according to the Myers-Briggs personality assessment test?

If you are curious as to what this is, take the test at
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp
It should take about ten minutes or so

In order to get information on your result, google your four letters.

I myself am an ENFJ


----------



## Tycho (Feb 18, 2010)

Another Myers-Briggs test thread? How long has it been since the last one?

EDIT: wtf, this one's got different questions.

EDIT EDIT: I don't like these questions.


----------



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Another Myers-Briggs test thread? How long has it been since the last one?


 
Probably like a week


----------



## Ratte (Feb 18, 2010)

INTJ

you kinda knew that already


----------



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> INTJ
> 
> you kinda knew that already


 
I don't remember asking you...


----------



## Ratte (Feb 18, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I don't remember asking you...



like a week ago, bro


----------



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> like a week ago, bro


 
Lol okay.  I'm sorry, I have a terrible memory x3


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 18, 2010)

An extrovert with feelings.


----------



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> An extrovert with feelings.


 
Do you know what your four letters are? It should say on the site after you take the test...if you took it


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't quite remember (just
closed the page). ENFJ I think


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 18, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
*                        [SIZE=+2] INTP
[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]Introverted 67%
Intuitive     12%
Thinking     62%
Perceiving 67%

Fits me to a fuckin' T


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 18, 2010)

Yo you got that too!


----------



## Liam (Feb 18, 2010)

Really, these things should go into forum games or something
Also, I went and used a different test, I hope you don't mind.

Extroverted (*E*) 53.33% Introverted (I) 46.67%
						Intuitive (*N*) 53.66% Sensing (S) 46.34%
						Thinking (*T*) 52.5% Feeling (F) 47.5%
						Perceiving (*P*) 70.27% Judging (J) 29.73%​ 
	 				Your type is:  *[SIZE=+3]ENTP[/SIZE]*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 18, 2010)

ISTJ
Introverted	  Sensing	Thinking	Judging

Apparently I'd be good at career fields involving technology, management positions, medical work, or law-related stuff and military.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 18, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]INFP[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 18, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Yo you got that too!



who you talking to?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> who you talking to?



Op


----------



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

There are so many I's in the fandom...


----------



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> ISTJ
> Introverted     Sensing    Thinking    Judging
> 
> Apparently I'd be good at career fields involving technology, management positions, medical work, or law-related stuff and military.


 
Do you, by any chance, have a job related to those fields?


----------



## Liam (Feb 18, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> There are so many I's in the fandom...


It's like ... the fandom is just a bunch of introverts who can only really open up through the anonymity of the internet.  

Have there been any threads on this one yet?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 18, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> There are so many I's in the fandom...


I was an introvert before I was a furry...


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 18, 2010)

INTJ

Introverted	56% moderately expressed introvert
Intuitive 75% distinctively expressed intuitive personality
Thinking 25% moderately expressed thinking personality
Judging 1% slightly expressed judging personality

What do I win?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 18, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Do you, by any chance, have a job related to those fields?


I don't have a job in any field, because I'm still testing the waters with various anti-crazy meds.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 18, 2010)

Mine's* ENTP*
That was fun.[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]


----------



## Bando (Feb 18, 2010)

ISTJ
introverted, sensing, thinking, judging.


----------



## Hir (Feb 18, 2010)

INFP.

Introverted: 67
Intuitive: 12
Feeling: 50
Perveiving: 11


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm kind of the dark type... I get angry easily... Nuff said...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 18, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> I'm kind of the *dark type*... I get *angry easily*... Nuff said...


Hey now.
Dat's racist.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 18, 2010)

INTP. 

*shrug*


----------



## Jelly (Feb 18, 2010)

enfp

last time i took one of these tests i scored all possibilities at once
because you know


----------



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> enfp
> 
> last time i took one of these tests i scored all possibilities at once
> because you know


 
It's about time there's another E!  I was an ENFP, but then I retook it and I'm actually 1% judging over perceiving


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 18, 2010)

Lets make an E club. :>


----------



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Lets make an E club. :>


 
Too late .  The ravers already took that


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 18, 2010)

:< Fuckers.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 18, 2010)

*ISFJ*
[SIZE=+1]Introverted 56[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Sensing 25[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Feeling 62[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Judging [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]1[/SIZE]


----------



## Fuh (Feb 18, 2010)

ENFJ
Extroverted: 74
Intuition: 63 
Feeling: 74
Judging: 63


----------



## Stawks (Feb 18, 2010)

I hate being INTP.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2010)

INFJ
Introverted    33	
Intuitive        62
Feeling         12
Judging        22


odd it always comes out different


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 18, 2010)

I got *ISFP*. Artesian Portrait of the Composer. 

Introverted 67%
Sensing      12%
Feeling       50%
Perceiving   44%


Kinda seems like me but it seems way off...
By the way I say this test is bullshit. =|
And it seems I share personality types with Frederic Chopin, Elvis Presley, and Princess Diana.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 18, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] ENTP[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
Extraverted 33
Intuitive 75
Thinking 25
Perceiving 11

Inventor. Not much of a surprise.



> *Inventors* begin building gadgets and mechanisms as young children, and never really stop, though as adults they will turn their inventiveness to many kinds of organizations, social as well as mechanical. There aren't many Inventors, say about two percent of the population, but they have great impact on our everyday lives. With their innovative, entrepreneurial spirit, Inventors are always on the lookout for a better way, always eyeing new projects, new enterprises, new processes. Always aiming to "build a better mousetrap."Inventors are keenly pragmatic, and often become expert at devising the most effective means to accomplish their ends. They are the most reluctant of all the types to do things in a particular manner just because that's the way they have been done. As a result, they often bring fresh, new approaches to their work and play. They are intensely curious and continuously probe for possibilities, especially when trying to solve complex problems. Inventors are filled with ideas, but value ideas only when they make possible actions and objects. Thus they see product design not as an end in itself, but as a means to an end, as a way of devising the prototype that works and that can be brought to market. Inventors are confident in their pragmatism, counting on their ability to find effective ways and means when they need them, rather than making a detailed blueprint in advance. A rough idea is all they need to feel ready to proceed into action.
> Inventors often have a lively circle of friends and are interested in their ideas and activities. They are usually easy-going, seldom critical or carping. Inventors can be engaging conversationalists, able to express their own complicated ideas and to follow the ideas of others. When arguing issues, however, they may deliberately employ debate skills to the serious disadvantage of their opponents.
> Inventors are usually non-conformists in the workplace, and can succeed in many areas as long as the job does not involve too much humdrum routine. They make good leaders on pilot projects that test their ingenuity. And they are skilled at engineering human relationships and human systems, quickly grasping the politics of institutions and always wanting to understand the people within the system rather than tell them what to do. No matter what their occupation, however, Inventors display an extraordinary talent for rising to the demands of even the most impossible situations. "It can't be done" is a challenge to an Inventor and elicits a reaction of "I can do it."
> Walt Disney, Benjamin Franklin, Ray Kurtzweil, Buckminster Fuller, Richard Feynman, Thomas Edison, Camille Paglia, and Nicola Tesla are examples of an Inventor Rationals.


----------



## alicewater (Feb 18, 2010)

*ENFP*[SIZE=+1]ExtravertedIntuitiveFeelingPerceiving[/SIZE]


----------



## Takun (Feb 18, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] INFP[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]

You are:

very expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed feeling personality
distinctively expressed perceiving personality


Cool story, test.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 18, 2010)

> Your Type is
> INFJ
> Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging
> Strength of the preferences %
> 89 12 50 22​





> Counselors have an exceptionally strong desire to contribute to the welfare of others, and find great personal fulfillment interacting with people, nurturing their personal development, guiding them to realize their human potential. Although they are happy working at jobs (such as writing) that require solitude and close attention, Counselors do quite well with individuals or groups of people, provided that the personal interactions are not superficial, and that they find some quiet, private time every now and then to recharge their batteries. Counselors are both kind and positive in their handling of others; they are great listeners and seem naturally interested in helping people with their personal problems. Not usually visible leaders, Counselors prefer to work intensely with those close to them, especially on a one-to-one basis, quietly exerting their influence behind the scenes.
> 
> Counselors are scarce, little more than one percent of the population, and can be hard to get to know, since they tend not to share their innermost thoughts or their powerful emotional reactions except with their loved ones. They are highly private people, with an unusually rich, complicated inner life. Friends or colleagues who have known them for years may find sides emerging which come as a surprise. Not that Counselors are flighty or scattered; they value their integrity a great deal, but they have mysterious, intricately woven personalities which sometimes puzzle even them.
> 
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## Conker (Feb 18, 2010)

INFP or INSP or something like that. Last two letters may be off but they rhyme with what I posted.

I refuse to take that test again. I've taken it like three times now ._.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 19, 2010)

_Cut and paste from the last thread that asked this: _

We just recently did this at work.  I'm an INTJ.

Work results...

Preference Clarity:

I - moderate
N - slight
T - moderate
J - moderate

"Independent, individualistic and visionary; INTJ's work well when they  can develop strategies, use foresight, implement their ideas and create  intellectual structures to meet their goals.  Unafraid of difficulty,  they objectively analyze varied factors and global issues to meet  complex challenges they can foresee in the future.  Hallmark:  Visionary."

Taking the test on the site above I got...

Your type is: INTJ

Introverted (I) 51.52% Extroverted (E) 48.48%
Intuitive (N) 51.52% Sensing (S) 48.48%
Thinking (T) 56.25% Feeling (F) 43.75%
Judging (J) 57.14% Perceiving (P) 42.86%

INTJ - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for  finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical  models. 2.1% of total population. 

This is probably why I design, build and maintain large networks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barak (Feb 19, 2010)

EFSP


----------



## Obrum (Feb 19, 2010)

ISFJ
Introverted - 100% (lol)
Sensing - 51%
Feeling - 88%
Judging - 51%

I did it and got the extreme... Is it healthy being I - 100? ^^"


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 19, 2010)

*ISFJ*
introverted 67, sensing 10, feeling 25, judging 22

Whats funny this goes with my fursonia, he is a guardian and this proved it.
 this goes so perfect i am amazed.


> We are lucky that *Protectors* make up as much as ten percent the population, because their primary interest is in the safety and security of those they care about - their family, their circle of friends, their students, their patients, their boss, their fellow-workers, or their employees. Protectors have an extraordinary sense of loyalty and responsibility in their makeup, and seem fulfilled in the degree they can shield others from the dirt and dangers of the world. Speculating and experimenting do not intrigue Protectors, who prefer to make do with time-honored and time-tested products and procedures rather than change to new. At work Protectors are seldom happy in situations where the rules are constantly changing, or where long-established ways of doing things are not respected. For their part, Protectors value tradition, both in the culture and in their family. Protectors believe deeply in the stability of social ranking conferred by birth, titles, offices, and credentials. And they cherish family history and enjoy caring for family property, from houses to heirlooms.
> 
> Wanting to be of service to others, Protectors find great satisfaction in assisting the downtrodden, and can deal with disability and neediness in others better than any other type. They are not as outgoing and talkative as the Provider Guardians [ESFJs], and their shyness is often misjudged as stiffness, even coldness, when in truth Protectors are warm-hearted and sympathetic, giving happily of themselves to those in need.
> Their reserve ought really to be seen as an expression of their sincerity and seriousness of purpose. The most diligent of all the types, Protectors are willing to work long, hard hours quietly doing all the thankless jobs that others manage to avoid. Protectors are quite happy working alone; in fact, in positions of authority they may try to do everything themselves rather than direct others to get the job done. Thoroughness and frugality are also virtues for them. When Protectors undertake a task, they will complete it if humanly possible. They also know better than any other type the value of a dollar, and they abhor the squandering or misuse of money. To save, to put something aside against an unpredictable future, to prepare for emergencies-these are actions near and dear to the Protector's heart. For all these reasons, Protectors are frequently overworked, just as they are frequently misunderstood and undervalued. Their contributions, and also their economies, are often taken for granted, and they rarely get the gratitude they deserve.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 19, 2010)

_*ENFP
*_Always have been always will be took the test about 7-8 times from different people same result every time. Apparently i have the charismatic "Champion" personality prone to short relationships as i get board.
http://www.personalitypage.com/ENFP.html
the relationshit is linked from there. They label the personality as "The inspirer" and the other half label it a s" the Champion"


----------



## Liam (Feb 19, 2010)

Personality test:


> ENTPs are less interested in developing plans of actions or making decisions than they are in generating possibilities and ideas. Following through on the implementation of an idea is usually a chore to the ENTP.  For some ENTPs, this results in the habit of never finishing what they start


...
Chinese horoscope thingy says


> ...Snakes have incredible follow-through, once they get going, and they expect the same from others....


Bwaa?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 19, 2010)

ISFP
Introverted 44
Sensing 38
Feeling 12
Percieving 11
EDIT:
Seems like a pile of stuff I can't understand.
Too many weird words I need a dictionary for.
What does that even mean?
I am not creative, not talented and not successful.
What makes me NCTS


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

INFP 
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving 

My career choices are:

Career  Educational Institutions  
Social Service  
Counseling      
Religious Education   
Education         
Art/Science  
Humanities          
Web Design         
Musician       
Literature/Writer       
Archaeology   
Health Care  
Psychology/Psychotherapist 


BTW: I hate you all. :V


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think it likes me 

http://imgur.com/7M1ot.gif


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 19, 2010)

ISTJ

_ You are:

    * moderately expressed introvert
    * moderately expressed sensing personality
    * distinctively expressed thinking personality
    * slightly expressed judging personality_


----------



## Marietta (Feb 19, 2010)

*ISTP*

Introverted - 100%
Sensing - 38%
Thinking - 100%
Perceiving - 11%



very expressed introvert
moderately expressed sensing  personality
very expressed thinking personality
slightly  expressed perceiving personality


Strange, I usually score a little higher on S and P.

Mechanics/Automotive  Repair, Computer and Office Machine Repair, Electronics Technician, Avionics, Engineering, Sport Coaching, Fire Fighter.
All of these seem really boring.



> *Crafters (ISTPs)* have "Seat of the Pants" tactical  intelligence. They react quickly to                              changing circumstances and have fast reaction times. Their  ability to quickly make a decision                              in pressure-filled situations can get themselves and those around  them moving in a crisis.                               While they enjoy being laid back, they generally move into high  gear faster than other                              personality styles.
> Andrew majors in Computer Information Science with an emphasis  on Telecommunication.                               He likes getting his hands in the machinery and connections.  "I  like figuring out problems,                              coming up with new ideas and solving issues when there is a time  crunch.  What a high!"                               If you're a Crafter, how does your major help develop your "Seat  of the Pants" tactical                              intelligence?


I love my type~


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

Glaice said:


> ISTJ
> 
> _ You are:
> 
> ...



I took that one, and mine says the same thing as yours...
>.>


----------



## Atrak (Feb 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*ENFP*_
> Always have been always will be took the test about 7-8 times from different people same result every time. Apparently i have the charismatic "Champion" personality prone to short relationships as i get board.
> http://www.personalitypage.com/ENFP.html
> the relationshit is linked from there. They label the personality as "The inspirer" and the other half label it a s" the Champion"


 
Actually, that link sounds like me. *shrug*



Ricky said:


> I don't think it likes me
> 
> http://imgur.com/7M1ot.gif


 
No, it doesn't  .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> INFP
> Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving
> 
> My career choices are:
> ...


We all hate you back sir.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> We all hate you back sir.



Good, then I've done my job.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 19, 2010)

This test seems useless to my eyes.
The human brain that affects personallity is much advanced from what 72 yes / no questions could do. I don't believe the answers as the questions weren't deep enough.
Nothing truesome will ever be scored unless the person is really square, boring and primitive. Also..



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Good, then I've done my job.


For that sir, we all love you.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Feb 19, 2010)

I got the INFJ.

Introverted 
Intuitive
Feeling 
Judging

Whatever that means >_>


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 19, 2010)

Your Type is 
INFJ
Introverted- 78%
Intuitive - 12%
Feeling -12 %
Judging - 22 %

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:
very expressed introvert
slightly expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed judging personality


lol, I don't have any personality.

Famous people:
Mark Harmon
Tom Selleck

FUCK YEAR!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 19, 2010)

Your type is-
FIRE

Fire attacks will do double the damage when your HP is under 1/3.

That works well!


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 19, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]INTJ

[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]Introverted 100
Intuitive 62
Thinking 88
Judging 56

You are:

very expressed introvert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
very expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## Atrak (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm laughing at how introverted most people on this forum are  .


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm laughing at how introverted most people on this forum are  .



I am not that intoveted. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 19, 2010)

I had the lowest score here :V
I think.

My score is-
FAIL
Failing at ironic life.
Fail - 100%
more fail - OVER NINE THOUSEND
Troll - 0
Weeabo - 100%
Furry 120% + yiff


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 19, 2010)

INTP

introverted: 67
intuitive: 62
thinking: 25
perceiving: 11


----------



## Patton89 (Feb 19, 2010)

The questions werent all that good in my opinion. The yes or no option was far too simple for many of them, my choice could easily change depending on the actual situation. Generally, i dont understand the practicality of these tests. The variations and circumstances of real life and the resulting choices are far too complex for a yes or no test to realistically or even usefully measure.


----------



## Seas (Feb 19, 2010)

Based on multiple tests and reading about the personaity types on various sites in the past, I concluded that I am between ISTP and ISFP, so "artist"/"mechanic" .


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

I did it again....
And I checked out the occupation:

Librarian 

FUUUUUUUU---


----------



## JMAA (Feb 19, 2010)

Let's see...


> Your Type is
> INFP
> ...
> You are:
> ...





> Healers present a calm and serene face to the world, and can seem shy, even distant around others. But inside they're anything but serene, having a capacity for personal caring rarely found in the other types. Healers care deeply about the inner life of a few special persons, or about a favorite cause in the world at large. And their great passion is to heal the conflicts that trouble individuals, or that divide groups, and thus to bring wholeness, or health, to themselves, their loved ones, and their community.
> Healers have a profound sense of idealism that comes from a strong personal sense of right and wrong. They conceive of the world as an ethical, honorable place, full of wondrous possibilities and potential goods. In fact, to understand Healers, we must understand that their deep commitment to the positive and the good is almost boundless and selfless, inspiring them to make extraordinary sacrifices for someone or something they believe in. Set off from the rest of humanity by their privacy and scarcity (around one percent of the population), Healers can feel even more isolated in the purity of their idealism.
> 
> Also, Healers might well feel a sense of separation because of their often misunderstood childhood. Healers live a fantasy-filled childhood-they are the prince or princess of fairy tales-an attitude which, sadly, is frowned upon, or even punished, by many parents. With parents who want them to get their head out of the clouds, Healers begin to believe they are bad to be so fanciful, so dreamy, and can come to see themselves as ugly ducklings. In truth, they are quite OK just as they are, only different from most others-swans reared in a family of ducks.
> ...



And it's true. I used to dream too much as a kid, maybe in the point of view of everyone else. And I won't stop dreaming.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I did it again....
> And I checked out the occupation:
> 
> Librarian
> ...



lol
LIFER

score one for myers-briggs
im just chillin' with joan baez over here
i am a CHAMPION of all mankind
me and joan baez and ol' joe campbell
hanging out eating soy chik'n nuggets and saving the world


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> lol
> LIFER
> 
> score one for myers-briggs
> ...



Screw you.


----------



## Bernad (Feb 19, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]INTJ

[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]You are:

moderately expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality
Famous people of your particular type    Stephen Hawking,  Andrew Grove, Marie Curie, Guy Kawasaki, Igor Sikorsky, Hillary Clinton


----------



## Viva (Feb 19, 2010)

Why is everyone so introverted?

Guess what? TALKING TO PEOPLE IS NOT THAT BAD :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 19, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Why is everyone so introverted?
> 
> Guess what? TALKING TO PEOPLE IS NOT THAT BAD :V



It's not my fault people aren't worth my time.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 19, 2010)

INTJ 

Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, Judging. 

Strength of Preferences %

Introverted: 56%

Intuitive: 75%

Thinking: 75%

Judging: 1%


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Feb 19, 2010)

Your Type is 
INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
78	62	1	22

always changes for some reason, but that seems to be the norm at the moment.


----------



## Cooon (Feb 19, 2010)

Your Type is 
INTJ

As expected, seems like many people here start with Introverted

EDIT: Seems that is the type of the "mastermind"...pretty badass right thar


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 20, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Why is everyone so introverted?
> 
> Guess what? TALKING TO PEOPLE IS NOT THAT BAD :V


 
It's probably not that talking to people is considered bad, but rather (blanket-statement-producing device ON) that there is a sort of anti-social behaviour that comes from a sense of self pity. - you don't go talking to strangers/lots of people if you think they'll harsh all over your chest.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 20, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> INTJ



I really do like talking to people and being active, but only with a select few. I find myself frustrated with a lot of these tests because I never feel I am answering the question the way it is supposed to be answer. Do I "like" taking to people? Absolutely. Do I do it often? Notsomuch. But after reading the descriptions, I would say that type is the closest to me, but certainly not dead on. 

Though I confess I did not take _this_ particular test. A lack of an "I dun give a shit" options kindof invalidates it to me. Nevertheless, I have taken enough of these to feel confident in my "type."

Not that it is terribly important.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

I-89%
S-1%
F-12%
P-11%


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 20, 2010)

How exactly does this test come up with your letters? The first one seems to be either I for introverted or E for extroverted. So that seems like the test measures two opposite things and then gives a result, but then wouldn't it tell you whatever you got over 50% for? Howcome some people then get less than 50% for something. If you get 12% feeling then doesn't that mean you get 88% thinking?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 20, 2010)

It told me that I was a DICK.

):


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> It told me that I was a DICK.
> 
> ):



And I thought the test was stupid. Shows what I know.


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 20, 2010)

INTJ for me...
Percentiles as follows: 89, 12, 19, 22
That should be about it. What a weird test.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 20, 2010)

> Introverted = 67%
> Intuitive	 = 12%
> Thinking = 1%
> Judging = 44%
> ...



Can't say that I agree with that all that well. Yes, I am introverted, but the percentage for judging is WAY too high and thinking is way too low. Ah well.:-?


----------



## Carenath (Feb 20, 2010)

> ISTJ
> Introverted 11%, Sensing 1%, Thinking 25%, Judging 22%​
> 
> 
> ...


http://typelogic.com/istj.html -> Certainly sounds like me.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 20, 2010)

Carenath said:


> http://typelogic.com/istj.html -> Certainly sounds like me.





> *Famous ISTJs: *
> 
> Thomas (Christ's disciple) U.S. Presidents:George WashingtonAndrew JohnsonBenjamin HarrisonHerbert HooverGeorge H. W. Bush Paul Coverdale (U.S. Senator, R-GA)
> Jackie Joyner-Kersee (U.S. Olympic athlete)
> Evander Holyfield, heavyweight boxing champion


How do they know this? Did they give the same test to former presidents *and *a *disciple of Jesus*? Wow, they've been around a long time.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2010)

Apparently, Bill Cosby, Will Smith, and I are gangbanging the little mermaid
but im too bored to cum

apparently i need a w for that
or something

this is the most profound horoscope ive ever received in my life


----------



## Viva (Feb 20, 2010)

U.S. Presidents:Franklin D. Roosevelt

Jim Carrey (_Ace Ventura: Pet Detective, The Mask_)
Harrison Ford
Whoopi Goldberg
Al Gore (U.S Vice President, 1993-2001)
Dave Letterman
Steve Martin
Sigourney Weaver

I'm like the country's longest running president, a really awesome actor, indiana jones AND han solo, an ugly black lady, a stupid liberal, a cheater, an outdated comic, and a lesbian ginger.

I am so proud of myself


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 20, 2010)

It labeled me an ENTJ.

Somehow I can't stop laughing at that little expression in the text "I'm really sorry you have to die": http://typelogic.com/entj.html

The funny thing is that it's not as though the result doesn't match somewhat. So it hit some points quite well.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't wait until the next super-awesome personality test comes along to tell people what they already know, or in some cases what they want to hear.

Fucking stupid things.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 20, 2010)

> *Famous DICKs:*
> 
> Andrew Jackson
> Theodore Roosevelt
> Judas



Wow


----------



## Obrum (Feb 20, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> How exactly does this test come up with your letters? The first one seems to be either I for introverted or E for extroverted. So that seems like the test measures two opposite things and then gives a result, but then wouldn't it tell you whatever you got over 50% for? Howcome some people then get less than 50% for something. If you get 12% feeling then doesn't that mean you get 88% thinking?


 
I think the number it shows is how much more you were over one than the other


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It labeled me an ENTJ.
> 
> Somehow I can't stop laughing at that little expression in the text "I'm really sorry you have to die": http://typelogic.com/entj.html
> 
> The funny thing is that it's not as though the result doesn't match somewhat. So it hit some points quite well.



Yeah girl, i'm ENTJ too. ENTJ's make things happen, all the I's and shit only follow and wallow.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2010)

That's a terrible Myers-Briggs test.

It said I'm ESTJ, but the questions are too damned ambigious.  The ESTJ description doesn't sound like me at all!  Every other personality type test of this variety has rated me INTJ, which is accurate.


----------



## thejackalface (Feb 20, 2010)

ENFP

The Advocate. I got The Artist last time, no idea what the abbreviation for that was though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

INFJ, I took this a while ago.

"As an INFJ, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you take things in primarily via intuition.  Your secondary mode is external, where you deal with things according to how you feel about them, or how they fit with your personal value system." etc


----------



## Viva (Feb 20, 2010)

Telnac said:


> That's a terrible Myers-Briggs test.
> 
> It said I'm ESTJ, but the questions are too damned ambigious. The ESTJ description doesn't sound like me at all! Every other personality type test of this variety has rated me INTJ, which is accurate.


 
It's not like anyone would want to take the hour-and-a-half long one.  Which is what I had to do for careers class. I got an ENFP for that one, but I didn't like the description.  It said that I have trouble paying attention to friends and relationships because of my curiosity, and that I can give up quite easily.  I don't agree with that


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> It's not like anyone would want to take the hour-and-a-half long one.



Contrary to what the last thread for Myers-Briggs had.
Which had a test that was at least 3 times as long and had a scaled response from 1-5.
It got a lot of posts.

people here really get off on themselves
and the internet telling them how sweet they are
yknow


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> It's not like anyone would want to take the hour-and-a-half long one.  Which is what I had to do for careers class. I got an ENFP for that one, but I didn't like the description.  It said that I have trouble paying attention to friends and relationships because of my curiosity, and that I can give up quite easily.  I don't agree with that


True, but even other online ones were far better than this.


----------



## Viva (Feb 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Contrary to what the last thread for Myers-Briggs had.
> Which had a test that was at least 3 times as long and had a scaled response from 1-5.
> It got a lot of posts.
> 
> ...


 
The test I took for careers was the official one.  But I like ENFJ more.  So I went with that


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> The test I took for careers was the official one.  But I like ENFJ more.  So I went with that



"Official" one?


----------



## Viva (Feb 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> "Official" one?


 
Yes.  We had a certified Myers-Briggs tester give it to us


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Yes.  We had a certified Myers-Briggs tester give it to us



That's kind of sad.
I wonder what kind of unfortunate soul that person was.
Be free, Myers-Briggs tester, be free!
;_;


----------



## Viva (Feb 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> That's kind of sad.
> I wonder what kind of unfortunate soul that person was.
> Be free, Myers-Briggs tester, be free!
> ;_;


 
lol

She does this every year at our school.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 21, 2010)

INTP - Introverted, iNtuitive, Thinking, Perceiving 

You are:

slightly expressed introvert
very expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality
Fits very well


----------



## Atrak (Feb 21, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> It's not like anyone would want to take the hour-and-a-half long one.  Which is what I had to do for careers class. I got an ENFP for that one, but I didn't like the description.  It said that I have trouble paying attention to friends and relationships because of my curiosity, and that I can give up quite easily.  I don't agree with that





VivaLaPh!va said:


> The test I took for careers was the official one.  But I like ENFJ more.  So I went with that





VivaLaPh!va said:


> Yes.  We had a certified Myers-Briggs tester give it to us



At my high school, they gave the ASVAB test. I think it was called that...the one that the military gave, but only to a certain number of people each year. First come first serve. When you got your answers back, it came with a personality test. I took it. Scores were as follows:

OH MY *insert religious/non-religious icon here* YOU'RE SO FUCKING AWESOME!!!






So...yeah.


----------

